# Aggressive Wheel Fitments - MK2 TT



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

What are the most aggressive widths/offsets you guys have seen on the TT? I've been doing a lot of searching but haven't really seen many crazy setups. I'm looking to do 19x9.5 et33 fronts / 19x10 et38 rears. Based on the measurements I've taken so far, I think I can pull it off.
Thoughts from anyone who actually has experience with this?


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

as far as i know dpe wheels did a set for the tt from osir and the rears are 10.5 but it doesnt have the most aggressive lip still just very wide


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

my wheels which im selling now are 19x8F and 19x9R with an et32 all around which is pretty aggressive considering what most people put on tt's id like to go much wider in the rear and lower offset up front thou


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (alva8193)*

hmmm... So uncharted territory for the most part I take it. lol. I guess I'll just start test fitting and go from there. Will let you guys know what I find. (where's that fender roller)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

19x10s in the back would look sick


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Aggressive Wheel Fitments - MK2 TT ([email protected])*

I think et 33 would be too much. I'm running et 45 and it's flush with the fender


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Aggressive Wheel Fitments - MK2 TT (sergecur99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sergecur99* »_I think et 33 would be too much. I'm running et 45 and it's flush with the fender

what width are your front wheels?
For me, the et45 9.5" wheels will not clear the larger shock body of the KW V3's. From my measurements, the et33 will have a little bit of poke. A little fender roll and some negative camber should be able to address that. Am I the only crazy one here??


----------



## martin2408 (Dec 31, 2008)

photos would go well with these responses


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Aggressive Wheel Fitments - MK2 TT ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
what width are your front wheels?
For me, the et45 9.5" wheels will not clear the larger shock body of the KW V3's. From my measurements, the et33 will have a little bit of poke. A little fender roll and some negative camber should be able to address that. Am I the only crazy one here??









The wheels are 8 inch 
Sorry no pics.







Those wheels are my track wheels and I don't have a picture that would show the allignment with the fender.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

so staggered wheels doesn't mess with the Quattro system too much then?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Haldex based systems are more sensitive to differences in overall diameter between front and rear. Stay within a 2% range and it won't get mad at you. In any case, I'll actually be sticking with a non-staggered tire setup.


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_so staggered wheels doesn't mess with the Quattro system too much then?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

and............

it fits!!! (with a little bit of fender magic of course)
full photoshoot coming soon!


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Oh man that car looks awesome.
What size/ET are they exactly.


_Modified by The Pretender at 2:16 PM 6/28/2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

x2 on exact offsets and sizes.
this gives me hope though.


----------



## martin2408 (Dec 31, 2008)

x3


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

come on gideon you got the mk2 world waiting! i really hope vmw makes the v710's in a 10" wide id be all over that


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (alva8193)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_come on gideon you got the mk2 world waiting! i really hope vmw makes the v710's in a 10" wide id be all over that

lol... specs are the same that I posted earlier.
19x9.5 et33 front / 19x10 et38 rear
245/35/19 tires all around
now who was it that told me I was







and it couldn't be done.









next goal... track wheel setup with 265 or 275 tires all around.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

im pretty sure those are VB3s and not V710s... one less spoke to be 710s


----------

